# Out on a scotland beach with Polly



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

3 days ago was amazing, i've been visiting scotland now for 5 years, and everytime i get atleast one hack out on the beach! The scenery is lovely and so is the atmosphere. I rode out from 12-2 on a pony called polly. I'd never riden her before, as i had usaly rode Monday, a 16hh gentil giant mare, or sam, a 15hh dark brown gelding. Polly was very diffrent from the ponies that im used to riding. Sam and Monday are both very calm and old, so riding a 6 year old was a little diffrent, she was still lazy, but a black beauty. She was also greedy! Not as greedy as Monday though! haha. Polly was very figity aswell, but has a lovely gallop. . .

I'm hoping that i will get to ride polly in the future, she is a lovely ride, and a good challenge for me.

I had a !Great! time


----------

